# Making Decisions



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

What is the opinion of the parents to a maltese little one?
What I mean is does anyone think it is best to have both parents CH titles or what if just one is?
I don't know what to decide about this.
I really could use some advice.. thanks


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I personally don't think both parents have to be champions but ideally I would want the grandparents and on back to be champions or from quality breeders. Neither of Risquè Business' (sire of 107+ champions) parents were champions but the dogs in his line were from top breeders.

IMHO I think you should take the whole pedigree in to consideration. If you see a lot of unknown kennels and names that aren't even in the Maltese world, then the parent is probably a pet shop pup, etc.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I personally don't think both parents have to be champions but ideally I would want the grandparents and on back to be champions or from quality breeders. Neither of Risquè Business' (sire of 107+ champions) parents were champions but the dogs in his line were from top breeders.
> 
> IMHO I think you should take the whole pedigree in to consideration. If you see a lot of unknown kennels and names that aren't even in the Maltese world, then the parent is probably a pet shop pup, etc.[/B]



I think I've already shared a lot of information through PM's, but will make a quick post on this thread.

I don't think the fact that one or both parents are champions is as important as the knowledge of the breeder and what he/she is able to do with the dogs in a planned breeding. There are some of the known puppymills who have dogs with great pedigrees (champions included) who breed to just anything that comes along to get dogs for sale. In my own state, there is a woman who purchased a champion from a well known breeder. She is in my opinion, not reputable, nor in the know about Maltese. She is unhappy with some of the pups she is getting--blue eyes, poor pigment. Now, is it this champion male, or is it the combination? I know of one well known Maltese who does not produce true to the standard. He has some pups who are in the teens as far as weight. Even though he has a great pedigree and show record, I would not want one from him. Another breeder with many champions has a line that produces a number of pups with a lot of color, as well as missing testicles in the males. Just because her dogs are champions doesn't make their offspring quality.
If I were going to be making a purchase, I would want a dog that came from good lines, was healthy and had a good temperament. I would seek out a breeder that I felt I could trust who had a vast knowledge of the breed, as well as knowledge of what they could expect from the combinations their dogs could produce.
True, I'm a "pedigree snob", but if I had the choice of one from parents who were both champions that didn't have the look/temperament I wanted or one from parents who were not shown, I would go with the quality of the other pup.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Although it's true being a champion does not necessarily mean there are no problems, MOST reputable and conscientious breeders do not show and finish dogs that are not going to produce healthy and conforming pups for them. It's what breeding is all about (or supposed to be). 



I'm a pedigree snob and prefer at least one parent to be a champion with a pedigree of them. The other side must have champions of record too. But, most importantly, is that I know the breeder has taken care to blend two dogs with complimentary and healthy backgrounds to create, hopefully, an even better maltese.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=285240
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faye, I agree with you... you make some excellent points... just want to clarify... I'm pretty sure in your last sentence you mean that while these Malts may not be champions, they are still from reputable, responsible breeders who know what they were doing... right?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'd tell you the same thing as the people before me that pedigree is important but there are other more important factors to consider, but I'd just be repeating what has already been said.

So I'll just say this.

Lucy came from parents where her sire was a champion but her dam was not. There are many champions and nice lines in her pedigree though and of course at the time, her pedigree meant nothing to me. 

Would I buy her again if given the chance with how much better informed I am, even though she does not have two championed parents?

You bet I would! Without hesitation, I would get her again.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I'd tell you the same thing as the people before me that pedigree is important but there are other more important factors to consider, but I'd just be repeating what has already been said.
> 
> So I'll just say this.
> 
> ...



But Caddy has both a champion sire and a champion dam. In fact, her whole pedigree is almost solid champions. I'll bet she would find a place in your heart again, even without this. If not, I know she would with your hubby.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=285254
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most definitely I meant reputable, responsible breeders who know what they are doing.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Thank you all for your inputs. I suppose I have been on this forum long enough to really know the answer to my question.
I just wanted to make sure I was thinking the same.
But it's still a decision I am struggling with.
Also shouldn't I expect NOT to pay the same if one or both are CHampion parents?
I hope I am not offending anyone..


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Thank you all for your inputs. I suppose I have been on this forum long enough to really know the answer to my question.
> I just wanted to make sure I was thinking the same.
> But it's still a decision I am struggling with.
> Also shouldn't I expect NOT to pay the same if one or both are CHampion parents?
> ...


In my own pricing, I consider pedigree as well as quality. I think that would be a factor with most, but then there are some who go on ego. I was talking with someone recently about a not very well known breeder who has had a couple good dogs shown, but has some not so good dogs. They have what is known as "kennel blindness" and think all their dogs are great. Their price for a pup for show with neither parent being a champion was much higher than I would charge for both parents being championed. And, the quality of the pup they were offering was not that good either. They are charging $2000 and up for pet pups with neither parents being a champion.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Dakotas father is a champion & her grandfather is a grand champion (in Au) ....... her mother however, is a 'nobody', shes not a show girl. Whether thats a good or a bad thing is really showing my ignorance on the subject - I just dont know? Does that mean her breeder did the wrong thing?? Again, I just don't know?

I mean no offence whatsover, but Dakota is a 'pet' (she's acutally much more than that to me though!!) So I guess it is a matter of personal preference & also what type of dog a person would want? A 'pet' or a 'show'


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=285570
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah, Faye. I call that greed.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=285574
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brit, I think greed is involved here too. The majority of the dogs in the pedigree are unknown and sound like those seen in the puppymill dogs. I certainly would not pay $2000 or more for a pup with this questionable breeding.


----------

